# Two?!



## TykiButterfree (Feb 6, 2020)

Did you know you can get two perfect fruit on one tree? I have never seen this before. Now it makes me wonder if I can get all three. I also don't want to shake my peach tree any more. Thank goodness for market boxes.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah, I had it once with the pears in that game.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

Yep. I've had it several times.
With grapes usually.


----------



## Ras (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes, I've gotten three. I'll see if I have a pic later.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 7, 2020)

I've had two but never had three


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2020)

Hmm, don't think I had two but nice to know it's possible ;3


----------



## Ras (Feb 8, 2020)

Couldn't find a screenshot so I might not have had three.


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah two perfect fruits isn't too rare. Three perfect fruits is possible but it is incredibly rare. Someone posted a picture of an apple tree with three perfect apples on the screenshot sticky a number of months ago


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 10, 2020)

I got two on one tree once. I didn't realize it until after I went to pick them up, because I always forgot if the green or the yellow lemons are the perfect ones.


----------



## biker (Feb 13, 2020)

I didn't know but I already got perfet fruits in a row.
Congrats


----------

